# Only Child Issues



## Hackle84 (May 12, 2020)

I'm curious to see what others experiences are with either dating, being married to, or general dealing with people who are only children.

Did they seem more selfish? Did they have problems with sharing? Were they more in tune with their feelings? or more distant? Did they have a tendency to avoid or shy away from conflict? Did they tend to show Narcissistic traits?


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Hackle84 said:


> I'm curious to see what others experiences are with either dating, being married to, or general dealing with people who are only children.


Dated at least one "only" for a short time, but several of my close friends are/were.


> Did they seem more selfish? Did they have problems with sharing? Were they more in tune with their feelings? or more distant? Did they have a tendency to avoid or shy away from conflict? Did they tend to show Narcissistic traits?


"No" to all of these questions.


----------

